# Dewalt Biscuits Align Tabletops Accurately



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

So they didn't leave any room for glue , ay ?
I was wondering about the RH factor , thanks for noting that in your review : )
It would be interesting to see how much they swell up versus the PC brand after getting wet.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Good review. I save those little silica gel crystal bags you get with shoes and put them in the container to absorb any moisture.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

We use biscuits by the hundreds at work and found that the original Lamello brand is the most accurate. Also the most expensive. Each one looks like it took them 20 minutes to make. Haven't tried the DeWalt brand but we will if they come in boxes of 1000 at a reasonable price. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

